# Fluke 189 vs 289



## lloong (May 23, 2009)

Hi Sparks, Got a question regarding flukeview form with the 189 and 289.
When I set the 189 to autohold (Logging) and connect it to the laptop running the flukeview software, every measurement logged with the autohold function, would show up in to the flukeview form. This is not possible with the 289. I would have to save each logged measurement using the autohold function but could only saved it to the internal memory of the meter and download it later to the form. This is a bit difficult when one is wearing the high voltage gloves.(Hard to press the save button).
Does anyone know if there is a way to log it like the 189?
Another quick one is, does anyone realise that Flukeview crashes most of the time when printing directly to PDF printer?
Please enlightened me.
Thanks.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

welcome!!! cant help you with your question, but when some of these lazy bums get outta bed , get some coffee, i bet they can. btw, howzwork down there????


----------



## lloong (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Paul,
It's been raining cats and dogs and pigs too down here in Brisbane.
Yeah I 'll wait for our fellow electrician.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

lloong said:


> Another quick one is, does anyone realise that Flukeview crashes most of the time when printing directly to PDF printer?


Use PDF995 as your print driver instead of what you're using now.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

lloong said:


> It's been raining cats and dogs and pigs too down here in Brisbane.


 I would stay away from those pigs.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lloong (May 23, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I would stay away from those pigs.:laughing:


Ha Ha hA, Good one Mate.......:thumbup:


----------



## lloong (May 23, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Use PDF995 as your print driver instead of what you're using now.


Thanks Mate, Works well with the free cute pdf too. Bugger Adobe.!!:thumbsup:


----------



## peterll62 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Iloong, I appreciate you posting that, I was wondering the same question, have you had any experience with making your own forms? i tried to make new columns in a new displayed readings form but the meter overrides the new forms settings and i end up with the default form again, any advice?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

markhenry9069 said:


> From Fluke 189 vs 289 comparison I would go for Fluke 289.It has some functions that really great.


I'd hope in nearly 12 years they'd have made a decision on which meter to get. Not to mention that the only member that is still here after 2013 is MD... and he hasn't been here in awhile.

Please see the link below. A profile is required here at ElectricianTalk.com.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

